# The life of Copper and Gary



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

So I decided that I need to pass my extra time (seriously I have wayyy to much time on my hands) by starting a journal. Not just any journal but a journal from a bettas POV ... yeah... way too much time on my hands...
Let's start with Copper(might change name to Cooper)









Hey everyone!!! I would like to begin my story the day my most recent mom recieved me. 
Gosh was it stressful and frustrating being put in a stupid bag and dark room again...and then suddenly... THERE WAS LIGHT!! I was sooo happy that new mom finally rescued me from that dreadful situation! She carefully picked up my bag and examined me. I only assumed she was making sure I was ok. "Aw, your so flippin pretty!" she had exclaimed. She immediately carried me (in the stupid bag) and settled me into a bigger area of water. I looked around and found it to be a very nice place! There was sooo much water and even pretty rocks and flowers for me to hide in. I couldn't wait to be put in. FINALLY momma set me free and I got to stretch my fins out and show off as I swam around my tank investigating every square inch of my new home. 
I settled right in and was so happy I started making my very own bubble nest.

A little time has passed since then and I am still a very happy fish!!

~end~


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Copper/Cooper is very pretty.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Copper is very handsome!


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks so much. Copper was a gift from a friend on here


----------

